# Julep Maven Valentine's Day Mystery Box



## francie nolan (Feb 8, 2012)

Who else ordered one? I can't wait to see what everyone gets!

My expected delivery is the 14th.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 8, 2012)

I did. I have mine posted in the Subscriptions group and more details on my blog if you'd like to take a look.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/123752/julep-valentines-day-box-of-mystery/0_100


----------

